

Tripoli: a new CSS reset - zain
http://devkick.com/lab/tripoli/

======
carussell
Immediately after visiting the Tripoli sample page
(<http://devkick.com/lab/tripoli/sample.php>), I was going to applaud the team
for not making the dick move that usually takes the form:

    
    
      body { font-size: 0.65 em; }
    

Then I realized the stylesheet wasn't enabled. tripoli.simple.css:

    
    
      html{font-size:125%}body{font-size:50%}
    

Bummer.

